

FlyLatex: a free, open-source real-time collaborative latex editor - alabid
https://github.com/alabid/flylatex

======
jpallen
I'm curious how you handle the LaTeX compilation, since in my experience this
is one of the trickiest things to get set up securely. I created the "Common
LaTeX Service Interface (CLSI)" (<https://github.com/scribtex/clsi>) as an
open standard and open source HTTP API to provide access to a LaTeX compiler.
I think it's one of these problems that people will keep solving again and
again unless we work together to get it right. The CLSI currently powers
ShareLaTeX, ScribTeX, and LaTeXLab (with a different implementation of a
similar standard), so it's been well battle tested. If you'd be interested in
integrating the CLSI with FlyLaTeX, I'd be more than happy to help out.
Contact details are in my profile.

~~~
alabid
I just pipe the input to "pdflatex" asynchronously (nodejs style). I'd check
out CLSI. Thanks for sharing.

------
beck5
I am actually very flattered that they say its a clone of my site
(<http://sharelatex.com>) at the top of the read me, thanks! I think there are
now about 107 different online LaTeX editors.

~~~
Semaphor
I'm glad there is an OSS version of it now. That said, ShareLatex was the
first time I checked an online LaTeX editor and thought "wow, that's pretty
damn good and comfortable to work with".

------
rrrrtttt
Personally I think it's time to retire LaTeX. There's been a few solutions
based on MathML and Markdown, which offer the power of LaTeX formulas without
the convoluted language. A notable example is notepag.es
(<https://github.com/fivesixty/notepages>).

~~~
Semaphor
It seems to me projects like that are great for quickly writing some math
formulas, do some non-formal papers for school and so on. But I can't see how
replacing LaTeX is even in the intended scope of the project nor how it can
come close to it.

~~~
rrrrtttt
I think it's good enough for writing a journal paper. The journals would
probably need to stay with LaTeX for the powerful typesetting and layout
features, but converting from this MathML-Markdown mix to LaTeX should be
trivial for them.

------
niggler
Is there an option to generate PNGs or JPGs from a formula (without having to
go through pdflatex)?

~~~
JoshTriplett
You can also use dvipng, but that requires going through dvi; pdflatex and a
PDF-to-image converter works far better. I don't know of any TeX engines
designed to render images directly.

~~~
solarbunny
If only pdflatex could be faster...

------
ivan_ah
Very nice!

It would be really cool to hook-up some git functionality.

~~~
alabid
Seems like a nice idea. I'd consider that in the future.

------
joshuagross
Dev of <http://spandex.io> here. Good to have more people in the space :)

~~~
Bootvis
Of all the online LaTeX editors, yours has the best name :)

------
BUGHUNTER
Is this bound to latex or is there something like formatting plugins? Can the
latex formatting be easily exchanged to handle markdown or a wiki style markup
or anythig else?

A realtime frontend with a modular pandoc + git backend could finally solve
many online editing pains.

~~~
natejenkins
Maybe you should check us out: www.authorea.com

We're pseudo-realtime by design, so you only will see collaborators' edits
once they are saved. You will see which section or paragraph they are working
on, but they have exclusive editing-rights to that element. There is already a
git backend and markdown editing option.

We're working on git push/pull access, that should be coming very soon.
Currently you can see/undo commits via what we call the newsfeed.

------
jimhefferon
I understanding that it uses the command-line TeX compiler. If there is a way
to hook it to <https://github.com/manuels/texlive.js/> that'd be very
interesting.

~~~
alabid
I'd look into texlive.js. Thanks for sharing.

